# The food shortage coming to america?



## Camoevo (Sep 30, 2010)

Well reading the net today i saw this

Global food chain stretched to the limit - Business - Consumer news - Food Inc. - msnbc.com

hope that links. Its getting a little strange with all the weather and stuff this may really hit us hard at home. Just thought id pass it on.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Yup! Russia lost their wheat crop to fire, Australia lost theirs to floods, God knows who will be next...the wheat prices will shoot through the ceiling soon.

I planted an acre last September, it should be ready by Independence day, Lord willin'! - I'll put some pictures of the hand-harvest in here. I got a scythe with a grain-cradle and some threashing flails last spring... ought to be able to get a year's supply of bread pretty easy by hand.

But, jest remember (in red below):


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

All you have to do is walk through the grocery stored to see pricing rising higher and higher. The commodities we get from those suffering country is putting a hurt on us already. We have put every penny we could into our preps the last few months (even though we have been prepping for 30 years) to the changes coming.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

It is inevitable, it's already happening, and that is a scary article. Tunisia's President is on the run because he promised to fix the food shortages and couldn't. The price of oil alone is putting things even here through the roof.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

wow, I just bought 100 loaves of whole wheat bread for $.25 each figuring the winter chill would keep it through winter, and my friends could use some (yes, it is SO easy to help be magnanimous when times are good, oh waitaminute, times are... oh crap  )... guess I should go see if there are any more & freeze em' when the thaw comes :dunno:

side note: ACME chain has quite a few buy 1 get 2 free specials on various items this upcoming week


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Shoprite has pasta on sale for $.40 per pound for the last 2 wks. We've been stocking up. That's 1/2 what I paid at Sam's for bulk packages. Our local Acme is one that's slated to be axed. We'll be down to Aldi's and shoprite.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

nj_m715 said:


> Shoprite has pasta on sale for $.40 per pound for the last 2 wks. We've been stocking up. That's 1/2 what I paid at Sam's for bulk packages. Our local Acme is one that's slated to be axed. We'll be down to Aldi's and shoprite.


I went to the shoprite store locator & saw that they are only in a few of the eastern states & none in Ohio  ... :2thumb: good deals there for sure!


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

*Extra, old bread?*



The_Blob said:


> wow, I just bought *100 loaves of whole wheat bread *for $.25 each figuring the winter chill would keep it through winter, and my friends could use some (yes, it is SO easy to help be magnanimous when times are good, oh waitaminute, times are... oh crap  )... guess I should go see if there are any more & freeze em' when the thaw comes :dunno:
> 
> side note: ACME chain has quite a few buy 1 get 2 free specials on various items this upcoming week


Heh... whatcha gonna do when they thaw? 

The Russians brew a _kind_ of "beer" (Kvass) with old bread (not moldy!)... 
only mildly alcoholic, and easy to do. 
When I was there on business in the early 90's I had some.
Every major street corner in Russia has a vendor with a big tank in summer.

At first it tasted a bit strange, but it _GROWS_ on you! 
Keeps you cool in the summer, there's "something" about it.
I love it... you can buy it in bigger cities at "European" markets etc.
I've made the stuff too... it's fairly easy.

Here's "kvass"... _it's very nourishing_...
Kvass - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

My ma-in-law makes me bread pudding twice a month from all unused bread. YUM!

- Basey


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

all the more reason to share deals we find and to start a big garden!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

BasecampUSA said:


> Heh... whatcha gonna do when they thaw?


I figure I have 2 months before I have to worry about that. I like to make bread puddings and homemade stuffing too. I've got enough turkeys in the freezer to make 1 every other week until mid-late June... so as turkeys go out bread can go in (I hope). worst case, I'll just feed it to my pigs.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> I figure I have 2 months before I have to worry about that. I like to make *bread puddings* and homemade stuffing too. I've got enough turkeys in the freezer to make 1 every other week until mid-late June... so as turkeys go out bread can go in (I hope). worst case, I'll just feed it to my pigs.


I'll take mine with a cream sauce


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

The Egyptians made beer in a similar method grind and bake the grains into loaf to convert sugars before fermenting.

There's even a painted wood sculpture from an Egyptian tomb showing the process here it is...

Brewery and bakery


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> I figure I have 2 months before I have to worry about that. I like to make bread puddings and homemade stuffing too. I've got enough turkeys in the freezer to make 1 every other week until mid-late June... so as turkeys go out bread can go in (I hope). worst case, I'll just feed it to my pigs.


Ahhh... you're a turkey-freak too, eh? ... that's what happens around this 'stead! 

-feed it to the PIGS?? :gaah: 
... awww, let me make _beer_ out of it! 

Basey 

Nice link, PDX... thanks


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> wow, I just bought 100 loaves of whole wheat bread for $.25 each figuring the winter chill would keep it through winter, and my friends could use some (yes, it is SO easy to help be magnanimous when times are good, oh waitaminute, times are... oh crap  )... guess I should go see if there are any more & freeze em' when the thaw comes :dunno:
> 
> side note: ACME chain has quite a few buy 1 get 2 free specials on various items this upcoming week


One suggestion to help prevent waste would be to toast the bread and then cut it into cubes. The cubes could then be used for croutons on salads or for stuffing. The cubes will have a longer shelf life if they are thoroughly dried.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

If the price hasn't gone up, the stuff is put in a smaller package.


----------



## Camoevo (Sep 30, 2010)

its only a matter of time before we wake up and find our selves looking at crazy prices here.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Our eggs have gone from .99$ to $1.60/$1.90. Wheat from $7/$8 a bag to $13/$14 since the fall. 

In round numbers, they both doubled. I think crazy is already hear!


----------

